# Biggest jerk in MMA?



## bootyclause (Feb 25, 2007)

I vote for Matt Hughes, he was always a jerk to people but I never saw season 2 of TUF until recently....the guy is just intolerable. 

Honorable mention to BJ Penn, Phil Baroni, Leben, older Tito, Ken Shamrock....Mark Coleman and Urijah Faber seem jerky to me but I might be reading them wrong. 

I know people might say Tim Sylvia but i dont mind him - his smack talk seems more about believing in himself while the other guys seem more mean spirited.


----------



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

Ya know I dont see why people can hate Tim sylvia when he's not fighting I mean the guy is nice as hell!!

But when he fights....uh thats a differnt story lol


----------



## hvylthr34 (May 27, 2007)

Frank Trigg


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

diaz brothers


----------



## mike123 (May 25, 2007)

Baroni and ken Shamrock take the cake, in fact they are battling for the title of biggest asshole pretty soon.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Tiki with his "I got a cut, they stopped it for a cut." - after KO by Lawler?
Although he doesn't seem too bad outide of that poor sportsmanship I suppose.

I guess my vote goes to Frank "I come from a better family than him" Trigg.


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

F Shamrock for me...

I actually like Diaz. (Nick) respects good fighter and good fights. He just doesn't take shit (and talks a lot of it.)

Now F Shamrock, to me, is just a douche who rambles on about being the greatest and everyone sucks and Renzo quit on him and blah blah... Jerk.

Runner up, Tito.


----------



## Dutch Master (Sep 12, 2006)

Matt Hughes


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

As much as I love his fights, I'd say Frank Shamrock. The guy will be a Legend for the stupid crap that he says. 

Matt Hughes is always going to be a honorable mention, that guy can tell you what time it is and sound like an @ss.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Beeno said:


> F Shamrock for me...


Agreed:thumbsup:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Matt Hughes or possibly Brock Lesnar.

Lesnar was pretty disrespectful towards Hong Man Choi after he fought Min Soo Kim "I'm disappointed I didn't get to fight the guy with the big head." **** off Lesnar, you're going to be owned when you fight someone decent.


----------



## masthrrck (Mar 5, 2007)

prolly liddell


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Matt Hughes or possibly Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Lesnar was pretty disrespectful towards Hong Man Choi after he fought Min Soo Kim "I'm disappointed I didn't get to fight the guy with the big head." **** off Lesnar, you're going to be owned when you fight someone decent.


I cant stand the people who are already acting like hes the second coming of Fedor. I cant wait to see him fight a striker with some decent takedown defense I think hes going to get worked.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

lol how is liddell a jerk? he barely talks.


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

FYI at 500,000 for that K1 fight, you guys are probably never going to see Lesnar is the UFC.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

masthrrck said:


> prolly liddell


:confused03: I was shocked to see this come from someone with a Tito Avatar. :confused01:


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

royce gracie


----------



## Alula (Apr 13, 2007)

milkkid291 said:


> lol how is liddell a jerk? he barely talks.


Exactly what I was thinking. 

Man, after seeing this season of TUF, I lost A LOT of respect for BJ. I hope Jens beats him again and Hughes is your typical jock/frat boy. Frank, man, this guy always makes it seem like it's him against the world and he's winning. I also think Baroni is just another Tito, they only talk trash when they've won and otherwise shut up. Still, I hope Baroni pulls off a win over Frank.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Definately Hughes


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

Frank Shamrock........cant wait to see him get his face broken in by Baroni...

oh and Chrisl972.....love the mayhem/chuck avatar haha


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> Frank Shamrock........cant wait to see him get his face broken in by Baroni...
> 
> oh and Chrisl972.....love the mayhem/chuck avatar haha


That Mayhem is a cutie! :thumbsup:


----------



## MoopsiePuffs (Jan 16, 2007)

i would say matt hughes, tito, nick diaz and ken shamrock are the biggest jerks in MMA with matt hughes WAY out infront.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

davelewis2k6 said:


> i would say matt hughes, tito, nick diaz and ken shamrock are the biggest jerks in MMA with matt hughes WAY out infront.


add a possible nate diaz and I think thats all the real big ones.:thumbsup:


----------



## -Lukas- (Feb 21, 2007)

Wise said:


> I cant stand the people who are already acting like hes the second coming of Fedor. I cant wait to see him fight a striker with some decent takedown defense I think hes going to get worked.


Amen :thumbsup:


----------



## Duffman (Mar 30, 2007)

Both Diazs And Hughes Imo


----------



## LionsDen32 (Feb 4, 2007)

Tito Ortiz easily 

runner up-Nick Diaz


----------



## Rev. Maynard (Jun 5, 2007)

Duffman said:


> Both Diazs And Hughes Imo


Ditto.


----------

